

From deep in Peru’s rainforests, isolated people emerge - pointnova
http://news.sciencemag.org/latin-america/2015/06/feature-deep-peru-s-rainforests-isolated-people-emerge

======
lentil_soup
Great article but this line at the end is a bit weird:

"These villagers themselves have yet to reap many of the benefits of modern
civilization, including electricity, clean water, or employment opportunities"

Employment opportunities? Really? Isn't that kind of missing the whole point?

------
amercade
There are still many "uncontacted" tribes in the world
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncontacted_peoples](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncontacted_peoples)).
I find the Sentinelese people most fascinating of them all. They violently
fight anyone getting near their island. They are probably lucky to be on a
place where not many resources can be extracted, so no body bothers them.

~~~
pointnova
Thank you for this link. I wasn't aware that there are still several
"uncontacted" tribes, especially in South America. Fascinating.

